

Show HN: TextFile – Android, Dropbox, Notes, Text Editor, Lists, Drafts, .txt - lifethinkist
http://www.lifethinkist.com/beta-testers

======
holyjaw
Is your HN title really the best place for SEO spew?

~~~
lifethinkist
Awesome a comment. Thanks so much for the feedback holyjaw. I have a lot to
learn both about Hacker News and about how to tell people about my app in the
best way.

Great point. My intention for this title was to explain the key features and
uses for my app in as little space as possible, so that people who might be
interested in trying it would get a chance to see it. Hacker News titles are
very limited in space and I struggle with what to use for a title. I wondered
if using just the key features in the title got more to the point of what the
main uses and features of my app are.

But thanks very much. Point taken. It sounds like you'd rather people use a
sentence title instead of comma separated values like I did here. If I'm wrong
about this let me know. I'll definitely consider this if I make another post
to Hacker News. Thanks again for taking the time to reply.

~~~
pmx
I found your way of listing features pretty hard to parse. It's almost like
reading someone's shorthand notes.

~~~
lifethinkist
Thanks pmx. Before I had the beta ready and up I posted just the screenshots
to Reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/androidapps/comments/2jss4e/dev_snea...](http://www.reddit.com/r/androidapps/comments/2jss4e/dev_sneak_peak_of_textfile_dropbox_android_app_to/))
using the following title. It was too long for HN, especially with the Show
HN: TextFile at the front.

"Dropbox Android app to keep your notes, lists, drafts, and tasks in text
files."

But anyway, do you guys like that better or do those commas still bug you a
bit? Of course if you have any ideas let me know. Thanks again. I'm at a point
where the more feedback I get about anything the better, because I don't know
what the heck I'm doing :)

